# Camden, SC - ID:6192392 Philip, M Adult, White



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12121825

#6192392 Walter Crowe AS








[/img]


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

gorgeous! look at his poor ears...

anyone?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

Walter Crowe Animal Shelter 
Camden, SC 
(803) 425-6016


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

All the way on page 5.

Big Bump!


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

Hey handsome! Bump!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

bump again.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

bump


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*










> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12121825
> 
> #6192392 Walter Crowe AS


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*









http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12121825

#6192392 Walter Crowe AS


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

I love this guy-he is beautiful-will offer a spot for temporary boarding if someone wants to help out.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

still listed


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*











> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12121825
> 
> #6192392 Walter Crowe AS


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

bump


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

Philip is still listed...








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12121825

#6192392 Walter Crowe AS


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

Bump for Phillip


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

still there


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

bump


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

Philip is breaking my heart...


> Originally Posted By: LandosMomPhilip is still listed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

Anyone that wants to sponsor-we can help set up with boarding here. This poor guy must be running out of time.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

Are any rescues willing to step up for Philip? Is echo full? I will send a donation to a reputable rescue that will step up for him to help defer some costs....








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12121825

#6192392 Walter Crowe AS

[/quote]


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

He could have a spot here with sponsorship. How much time does he have?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

bump


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

This boy still needs a rescue commitment...









> Originally Posted By: LandosMomAre any rescues willing to step up for Philip? Is echo full? I will send a donation to a reputable rescue that will step up for him to help defer some costs....
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12121825
> 
> #6192392 Walter Crowe AS


 [/quote]


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

Please ... This boy still needs a rescue commitment...








Are any rescues willing to step up for Philip? Is echo full? I will send a donation to a reputable rescue that will step up for him to help defer some costs....

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12121825

#6192392 Walter Crowe AS


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

PF link is still active!


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

This boy still needs a rescue commitment...








Are any rescues willing to step up for Philip? Is echo full? I will send a donation to a reputable rescue that will step up for him to help defer some costs....

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12121825

#6192392 Walter Crowe AS


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

Has anyone called the shelter to confirm he is still there?

This is a relatively high kill shelter, although they are great to work with and really try to get their dogs out to rescues....but that is a LONG time for him to be there...this may be an outdated listing.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

They are closed today. I left a message requeseting someone return the call.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

any news?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

Apparently this boy was adopted according to the lady I spoke with today.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

great thank you!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: camden, SC - Philip, W*

They do have another white shepherd at this shelter I am told.


----------

